# New Demiurg Models?



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

have we discussed this picture already?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Its been doing the rounds for a week or two now. The jury is out on its legitimacy though. The first guy to post it only had the one post on Dakka, some people are claiming its the retarded long winded "mystery box" GW have been promoting for maximum exposure over nothing (bols of course have fell right into the PR trap... :laugh: ).

If it does end up a box of shit miniatures I'll laugh my head off. Although its highly unlikey, given the fact these "chaos dwarfs" are from Dark Heresy (according to others, I wouldn't know - RPG's are a step to far imo... kind of like dressing up and slapping people with latex swords. Don't do it, it's not normal ).

An astute reader on warseer also pointed the similarity between this image and the big gribbly on the left.









A Fenksworld Pit Fiend.

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=367


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

ah! cool.

i knew it wasn't new and that we should have discussed it to death, but i couldn't find a direct conversation about it.

so by all accounts its some miniature for a FF game. which is curious, if only for the miniature on the sprue. normally the miniature in their games would not come on those sorts of sprues.

eitherway it will be interesting to see what those less than average height models turn out to be.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, I've had a look at the picture, and never mind what looks like demiurg on a sprue, what about the two models stuck in the corks on the left? To me they look very like 40k scale versions of the Inquisitor models of Covenant and Eisenhorn. Considering the Dark Heresy content of the picture, could this be right?

So, could the so called mystery box be something similar to the old Hero Quest, but set in 40k? A bit of a leap, I know, but what the hell? Everyone else is doing it.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

For a start, most of the models on the stands hardly look finished, especially on the feet. The modelling stuff they used is all over the stand. Secondly, that model is *NOT* on the sprue. Note, if you will, how all the joints are conveniently out of camera shot because of angle and being delictely obscured by a book.

This is somebodies pet project and not a proper release, I'd bet.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Certainly the squat ones look likely to be demiurg...

The dark heresy connection is interesting because the two on corks do indeed look like inquisitor types.

Interestingly looks like scuplts in 'grey stuff' [as opposed to green stuff.] So could be a personal project but equally could be commercial.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i guess its possible that they are either producing miniatures for a new 40k based game or as part of one of their current RPGs (like D&D have). but i doubt seriously that GW would want another company making miniatures for a game set in their universe (the tokens from Chaos in the Old World aside). so, unless they are actually offical GW miniatures, that will be available soley through an FF game, or GW have acutually given another company rights to make models (possibly in a similar fashion to the deal they made with ArmourCast a few years back now), it would seem more likely that they are for an unrelated game but one that looks somewhat similar in themes.



EndangeredHuman said:


> Secondly, that model is *NOT* on the sprue. Note, if you will, how all the joints are conveniently out of camera shot because of angle and being delictely obscured by a book.


occum's razor suggests that you might be wrong.

its more probable that the miniatures are for a new FF game and that those are the genuine WIP and finished articles, than it is that some highly skilled amatuer is trying to trick us.

companies like FF do employ talented sculptors, the fiend at the back as other have pointed out is near identicle to artwork produced by FF already and there are logical reasons for taking production shots like this (even if this is a pretty rubbish one). conversely, if someone was talented enough to make these models but did not work for FF or another similar company, that might be something of a waste of their talents, which they themselves would be able to recognise; they would be breaching copy-right laws to make the monster at the back, unless it was for purely personal reasons (and judging by the quality of the sculpt it would be unlikely that that is the case); and if the entire purpose of this photograph is simply to make us think for a minute that Demiurg are being produced by GW, then its worked, but to what benefit to the originator?

there are conspiracies and frauds in the world, but this photo doesn't add up to one.

[edit] having looked a lot more closesly at the miniatures, i see that the model and the sprue are two different colours, meaning that it is not on the sprue after all. that does significantly increase the chances of it being a pet project, but i still would not say that it makes it likely.



EndangeredHuman said:


> This is somebodies pet project and not a proper release, I'd bet.


i guess we'll have to wait and see :grin:


----------



## stewartjohn (Mar 10, 2009)

heard from a games workshop manager that their part of a dark heresy board game due for release in late oct.suposed to drum up interest in fantasy flight games from main stream 40k players. may be a testing ground for new ranges and unreleased minatures?


----------

